# Ireland Run



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Folks,

Following a discussion started on the Northern Ireland thread, I have decided to try and organise an Irish run. Details are as follows:

Date: Sunday 4th November 2007.

Venue: Dublin, driving through Wicklow Gap, Glendalough & Sally Gap back to Dublin.

Duration: Approx 3.5 hours depending on stops etc.

Depending on interest, I can organise accomodation if required.

So far, the following have expressed an interest:

1. 04dtt
2. Minimam 
3. StevieMac
4. Sniper-Sam (maybe)
5. Acmurray
6. CnSky (maybe)

Any other takers? I'll update the above list as people come on board. Also when replying can you indicate whether you want the accomodation option or not.

Regards,

Dec
04dtt


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

04DTT said:


> Folks,
> 
> Following a discussion started on the Northern Ireland thread, I have decided to try and organise an Irish run. Details are as follows:
> 
> ...


Definately up for this one Dec, maybe traveling alone this time, so an early Sunday morning start will suit me fine, looking forward it, the Wicklow Gap, Glendalough & Sally Gap are beautiful!

Excellent!!!!!!

8)


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

We're keen as well Dec but will be looking to stay overnight. but probably not in the centre of Dublin. Might need my wheels for the run on sunday :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: If you've any suggestions for hotels etc on the south side heading for the hills would probably be best but would take your advice.


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

miniman said:


> We're keen as well Dec but will be looking to stay overnight. but probably not in the centre of Dublin. Might need my wheels for the run on sunday :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: If you've any suggestions for hotels etc on the south side heading for the hills would probably be best but would take your advice.


Dublin is not that bad really :!:

I would suggest somewhere on the southside as this is where the run will commence from. Either the beacon hotel www.thebeacon.com in sandyford or bewleys in sandyford www.bewleyshotels.com are good choices. Both have underground carparks, with the beacon sharing its carpark with a specialist car dealer selling mainly Aston Martins, Ferraris, Porsches, Brabus, Bently etc., so the TT will fit right in. :wink: If you want somewhere more central, drop me a pm and i'll sort you out.


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

Fellas 
we will have a new baby in the family in the next couple of weeks and no, its not a QS or a Mk2, but a real life baby [smiley=baby.gif]

This sounds like a great trip and i am dissapointed not to be able to go but I'll look forward to the next one or maybe the one after that, or maybe the one after that one...argh will i ever get out again? [smiley=bigcry.gif]

and sorry to off topic and mention Christmas, but what about a party? [smiley=santa.gif] 
perhaps i'll start a thread on this in the next couple of weeks to establish interest


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

04DTT said:


> Folks,
> 
> Following a discussion started on the Northern Ireland thread, I have decided to try and organise an Irish run. Details are as follows:
> 
> ...


Folks,

We are up to four definites and 2 possible attendees. Any more?

Dec


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

cant make this one


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Petesy said:


> Fellas
> we will have a new baby in the family in the next couple of weeks and no, its not a QS or a Mk2, but a real life baby [smiley=baby.gif]
> 
> This sounds like a great trip and i am dissapointed not to be able to go but I'll look forward to the next one or maybe the one after that, or maybe the one after that one...argh will i ever get out again? [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


Sorry, you can't make this one Pete, (new baby, fantastic, keep us informed !) a Christmas party sounds great, any ideas?


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

looking forward to the run next Sunday,     don't know if anyone else is staying over on Saturday night but I've gone for Dec's recomendation and booked into the Beacon. seems fairly good value for two on the room rate. booking directly is even cheaper than last minute.com :? :? :?

Any plans yet for a meeting point in the Dublin Area, Dec :?: :?:

Ian


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

miniman said:


> looking forward to the run next Sunday,     don't know if anyone else is staying over on Saturday night but I've gone for Dec's recomendation and booked into the Beacon. seems fairly good value for two on the room rate. booking directly is even cheaper than last minute.com :? :? :?
> 
> Any plans yet for a meeting point in the Dublin Area, Dec :?: :?:
> 
> Ian


Hi Ian,

Great that you have booked. Beacon is a nice hotel. Working on pulling the route together at the moment. Starting point wont be a million miles from where you are staying.

Dec


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi Folks,

My posting has been a bit sporadic at the moment. In the middle of moving house, so waiting for my broadband to be reconnected 

Can everyone who has signed up for the run pm me your email address. I want to circulate the route details prior to the run. In any event, I'll post the start location and time here during the week anyway. Any preference for start time. Mine would be to start at circa 11.30.

Regards,

Dec


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Any more takers?


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

StevieMac said:


> Petesy said:
> 
> 
> > Fellas
> ...


Would defo be up for a Christmas party over the festive season. Would be a perfect excuse for a visit to belfast.


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

04DTT said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> My posting has been a bit sporadic at the moment. In the middle of moving house, so waiting for my broadband to be reconnected
> 
> ...


Dec, I've tried to pm u e-mail details but it keeps saying there's an error. not sure if it's your e-mail address, my sytem or the TT Forum. Anybody else got this problem :?: :?: Any way I'm fine for a start any time. 11.30 sounds good, gives me time for a leisurely breakfast in the Beacon :lol:


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

04DTT said:


> StevieMac said:
> 
> 
> > Petesy said:
> ...


Petesy

Roll on Xmas :lol: :lol:

Hope all's well with the latest addition (any word yet) :?: :?:

Have you thought of a location and date for Xmas meeting? Is it with or without cars??? I take it drink will be taken   

Ian


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

04DTT said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> My posting has been a bit sporadic at the moment. In the middle of moving house, so waiting for my broadband to be reconnected
> 
> ...


11.30 start would suit fine Dec. so who else is leaving from Belfast (early Sunday morning) and will be travel down together?


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

04DTT said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> My posting has been a bit sporadic at the moment. In the middle of moving house, so waiting for my broadband to be reconnected
> 
> ...


11.30 start would suit fine Dec. so who else is leaving from Belfast (early Sunday morning) and will be travel down together?


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi Steve,

Dawn and I are leaving from Belfast so we could travel in convoy, along with anyone else.
If it is 11:30 start we should leave early enough to have a stop midway from breakfast etc :wink: 
I reckon about 8:30 - 9:00 but whatever you think yourself

[smiley=rifle.gif] SAM


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

miniman said:


> 04DTT said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Folks,
> ...


Ian,

Got your pm. Must have been a temporary glitch :!: Start time is set for 11.30 on Sunday so you have time for a very leisurely breakfast. Who knows, i might pop in on my way to the start location :wink:

Dec


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

miniman said:


> 04DTT said:
> 
> 
> > StevieMac said:
> ...


Folks,

We could do a meet in the late moring, early afternoon. Drop the cars off and then head for dinner and drinkies   

Any dates in mind :?:

Dec


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Folks,

11.30 start time on Sunday. Still working on finalising the start location. I'll post further details during the week.

Regards,

Dec
04dtt


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

well chaps hope you all have a great time
behave yourselves :mrgreen:

we had a boy [smiley=baby.gif] , tommy on 18th october
thats two kids of each flavour now

started a new thread checking interest for xmas drive, dinner and drinks in the events section

laters


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Petesy said:


> well chaps hope you all have a great time
> behave yourselves :mrgreen:
> 
> we had a boy [smiley=baby.gif] , tommy on 18th october
> ...


Congratulations, fantastic news Pete, pass on our best wishes [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Loads of sleep for you then! [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Folks,

The start time of the run on Sunday is 11.30, with the start location being Grange Audi, Deans Grange, Co Dublin. For location map see here http://www.grangemotors.ie/ The route we will take will be via Brittas, Blessington, through Wicklow Gap, Glendalough, Laragh, Roundwood, Sally Gap and back to Dublin. I'll send on the route notes later on today to those who are attending.

Any more takers?

Dec
04dtt


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

04DTT said:


> Folks,
> 
> The start time of the run on Sunday is 11.30, with the start location being Grange Audi, Deans Grange, Co Dublin. For location map see here http://www.grangemotors.ie/ The route we will take will be via Brittas, Blessington, through Wicklow Gap, Glendalough, Laragh, Roundwood, Sally Gap and back to Dublin. I'll send on the route notes later on today to those who are attending.
> 
> ...


Hi Dec, I will see you and the others at the starting point on Sunday, traveling down with 2 passengers on Saturday, who will be shopping on Sunday! while we are whistling through the Wicklow Hills :twisted: Looking forward to it! :twisted:

8)


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

StevieMac said:


> 04DTT said:
> 
> 
> > Folks,
> ...


Thats great. Two passangers that are going shopping, sounds expensive :!:


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Folks,

I have emailed the route notes to those of you who are attending. If anybody else who is going wants a copy, drop me a pm and I'll sort you out.

Dec


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

Have a great day out!!!, I'll be thinking of you lot while thrashing something round Knockhill!! :lol:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Lads, sorry we can't make this either, haven't been in here in ages - work was doing me in :roll:

Have a family thing this weekend, and really sorry we can't be there - it is spectacular countryside 8)

Haven't even cracked 4k on the TT in 6 months - what a waste !


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

AidenL,

Pity you cant go on Sunday. Should be a cracking drive and the weather looks like it will hold out. I'll try and organise another run soon, maybe sometime in the New Year


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

Sorry, can't go.

Would have loved to go, but I never go into the events section and it was by only chance that I glanced at my messages thingy today.

My own fault really :x

I'll defo keep my eyes open for the next run.

Have a good one.


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

Declan,

Thanks again for arranging a great day out, good scenery, food and drive. The diversion to Powerscourt was well worth it. Rumour has it Steve went back there, when he left in a hurry, to do some doughnuts on the lawn :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I'll post some pics later in the day but have some work to do first  

Ian & Rita


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Dito

[smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

c'mon... i am dying to see the pics!
...funny captions to accompany pics appreciated too!


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

miniman said:


> Declan,
> 
> Thanks again for arranging a great day out, good scenery, food and drive. The diversion to Powerscourt was well worth it. Rumour has it Steve went back there, when he left in a hurry, to do some doughnuts on the lawn :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


Hi Folks,

Thanks for making the trip down. The meet finished up a little later than I planned, but i think it was worth it for the diversion to Powerscourt and the trip over the Sally Gap at dusk :lol: :wink: It was probably the best time for it, nice clear dry roads with no sunday drivers, in short perfect conditions to test the throat of the TT's :wink:

Dec


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Petesy said:


> c'mon... i am dying to see the pics!
> ...funny captions to accompany pics appreciated too!


Petesy,

As soon as i find my camera lead, i'll post some pics.

Dec


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

conneem said:


> Sorry, can't go.
> 
> Would have loved to go, but I never go into the events section and it was by only chance that I glanced at my messages thingy today.
> 
> ...


Coneem,

Pity you couldnt come. It was a cracking day. Could have done with another Mark II to keep me company, even though one did join our convey as we left Grange and trailed us as far as the turnoff for the wicklow gap.

Hopefuly you can make the next one.

Regards,

Declan


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

04DTT said:


> miniman said:
> 
> 
> > Declan,
> ...


Declan great day out, really enjoyed it....and the Sally Gap....well what can I say...spectacular!!!!...

Doughnuts on the Powerscourt lawns,... maybe next time!!! :twisted:


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Here is a few pics, Ian will prob have better ones and Steve should have some good "out the window pics"....


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

good pixs sam,as usual  Its maybe as well i didnt go on this one,i was out on sunday & the water pump in my tt shit it self  Not to worry it was covered under the extended warranty !!


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

Sorry to here about the water pump Ken, but good news on the warranty. Shame you couldn't make it to Wicklow.

A few pics of what you missed.

Wicklow Gap









Steve psyches up for doughnuts on the lawn









Psychedelic Sam on a 'trip' to Sally's Gap 









TTs park up at Powerscourt









Declan has us back to his new place for lunch!!!!!


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Ian/Sam,

Great pictures. My house is looking well, you can see the butler on the ay out to welcome us :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dec


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Great pics Ian and Sam, will try to get mine on soon..... 8)


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

thanks lads
looks brilliant


----------

